# NY - K-9 taken away from officer!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Quote:Hello,
> This is the story of Hunter, a 7 year old German Shepherd, who has been a member of the Orange County (NY) Sheriff's Department as a K-9 officer since 2003.
> 
> At the age of 5, Hunter was taken away from his first handler and given to his second handler, Ed Josefovitz. During the transition, Hunter experienced severe emotional trauma and was taken to his veterinarian who recommended neutering and a canine behaviorist/psychologist. With time, training and love from Ed and his wife, Melissa,, Hunter has developed a bond with Ed and has found happiness in his new home with them.
> ...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That is just awful.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

It is so heartbreaking. I emailed the Governer, I hope he reads


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

The Governer of NY would have absolutely nothing to do with the way a COUNTY Sheriffs Department does business. The people to discuss this with would be the County Exec and actual Sheriff of the deparment. There are many people beyond that Captain.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm thinking someone needs to talk to CNN. They just had a piece on a K-9 with cancer in Allentown...why not this one?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

terrible


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The sherriff is elected and can do as he wants, but if there is an outcry by the people, if people say, "I will not vote for you again" they may reconsider what they are doing here.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Send it in as a "tip" to CNN and fox (links on their websites)...maybe a little shame will go a long way...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see the "tip" link for CNN. haven't looked on FOX yet


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

nevermind. found the CNN tip link


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I called capital news, they are not sure if they can help as not in their viewing area but will pass on. I also called the Orange county number and was told all of this is a lie and nothing is wrong with the dog. I said I was not sure if I should belive them as it was on the news and if that was true they need to call the news and tell them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sent it to CNN. How old is a 7 year old dog, that weighs...say 85 lbs, in human years?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Depending on what scale you use, 42 to 49 years - so middle aged.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, after all of the work the dog has done for the Police Dept. they treat it like that? Ridiculous! It's sad how people treat animals sometimes... just awful.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

and they retire these dogs when they are 8-9 years old. Sooooo...what's the big deal?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Like so many things there are two sides to every story. Years ago, Jefferson's K9's handler accepted a position with a larger city and what can you do, the man has a right to better himself. I am not sure how much the village paid for the dog, for the dog's expenses and training, for the guy's handler training, etc. None of it is cheap. But they let the dog go with the handler. 

Having some experience with the town's grey beards (councilmen and women), I am sure that there was flack about that. With a small community, we get to know our dogs. Jefferson's current dogs are a Malinois named Blix and Yellow lab named Fred. At that time, that was our only dog, and having the good will of the community is really a big deal for the k9 program. To make matters worse, we had a dog shot to death too, so I can understand reluctance at letting the dog go. 

Was the heart condition confirmed? When they agreed to accept this guy into the program, did they ask him to commit to a set number of years before moving on?

I do not think we, any of us have the whole story. Many things that I am not thinking of, like, was the guy charging OT for training and exercising and vetting the dog all along? Is the guy moving on because he is expected to give so many of hours per week for the care of the dog?

Does the guy believe that all those free hours he worked caring for and training the dog, and the extra calls he got when off duty because of the dog, entitle him to take the dog with him?

It may just be that the current status of the sherriff's department is such that they will be seriously under-dogged if this one goes. 

I suppose if the dog is owned by the county, it is really up to the county how the dog is allocated. Generally, these dogs have had many handlers before becoming a police dog, and the should be able to adjust to a new handler without too much problem.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The big deal may be as simple as not having enough in the budget to purchase and train a new dog at this point.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

But the current handler offered to pay for the new K9, according to the OP.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought it was the cost of the current k9. Paying for the dog is not necessarily paying for the experience etc. And it may not be paying for a trained dog today as opposed to 5 years ago.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone seen an update to this story?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

In our department, the dogs are owned by the State. We have no handler owned dogs. Each dog is assigned a specific handler and, for the most part, will spend their working life with that handler. When the dog is retired, the handler is always given the option of keeping the dog. That said, if a handler decides to leave K9 or is removed from K9 and the dog has a working life left, the dog, more than likely will remain with the K9 section. Having a been a handler, trainer and program manager, I can see both sides of a discussion about being fair. In fairness, if an officer quits the department, he doesn't get to keep his car, why should he get to keep the dog. Procurring and training working dogs is a time consuming and costly event. Dogs are obtained and trained using tax payer money. The department owes it to the tax payer to ensure that money is used wisely. Our department does not buy trained dogs. We train "green" handlers and dogs together. Removing a Trooper from the road for 10 to 16 weeks, depending on the type of dog being trained costs money and manpower. Dogs themselves have increased in price unbelieveably over the past several years. Where purchasing a dog for $1,500 was not uncommon just a few years ago, 5 to 8 thousand is the going price for a good dog now. It would be a rare situation I would retire a perfectly healthy dog with working life. 

DFrost


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My understanding was the dog was owned by the county. But the article says the dog has health problems. If that were not the case I would agree that the dog should not be retired. My concern is that, and that only. Not so much that the officer involved gets to keep the dog.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess it would depend on what the health problem was. If the problem is controlled by medication, diet etc that wouldn't necessarily be cause for retirement.We (officers) get aches and pains as well as we take our lumps and age. Retirement in our program is job proficiency specific, not age specific.

DFrost


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So if this dog were a drug dog then the activity would not put undo stress on his body and he could continue his job, correct?

Why would he need to be retrained? Wouldn't he be able to work with a new handler without "rigorous training"?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, on both accounts. For example, we have a course, 4 weeks long, that pairs an untrained handler with a previously trained drug dog. Most drug dogs are not used to the point of exhaustion. 

DFrost


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for explaining a possible scenario to what may be happening with this dog!


----------

